# iPhone 4 aus den UK nach DE importieren, wie?



## mr.hellgate (20. Juni 2010)

Sehr geehrte PCGHX Community,
ich habe jetzt schon länger mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir ein iPhone zu importieren  und mit dem 4 möchte ich diesen in die Tat umsetzen da mich diesmal das Design voll und ganz überzeugt hat.

Da ich aber ein SIMLOCK FREIES Modell haben möchte und nicht bereit bin knapp 1000€ auszugeben, habe ich mich umgeschaut und festgestellt das es im Vereinigtem Königreich das iPhone 4 für "nur" 499 Pfund gibt. 
iPhone 3GS & iPhone 4 - Apple Store (U.K.)

Jetzt würde es mich interessieren wie ich es denn bitteschön anstelle dieses zu genau DEM PREIS zu bestellen und ohne Probleme nach Deutschland importieren zu lassen  .

Könntet ihr hier mit Ideen oder Erfahrungen aufwerten? [Beim kauf anderer UK Produkte wo der Preis nur für das UK gilt?]

MfG Mr.Hellgate


----------



## grapefruit_gtx (20. Juni 2010)

app store liefert, soweit ich jetzt erfahren habe, nur an adressen innerhalb des landes, zu welchem der app store angehört. Aber es gibt wohl dienstleister (Borderlinx - create your own US and UK address and shop online! ) an die  das Paket an eine Adresse(zB in der UK) versendet wird und die dir das Paket weiter nach Deutschland schicken.
Habe aber bei apfeltalk.de gelesen, dass apple solche borderlinx bestellungen manchmal storniert?!
Da kann ich leider nicht weiterhelfen. Ich bin ja selbst am überlegen, welcher Weg der beste ist, sich ein iphone anzuschaffen.
Man muss auch bedenken, dass das iphone microsim karten benötigt. Also du solltest bereit sein deine jetzige Sim zu zerschnibbeln, oder bei deinem Mobilfunkanbieter nachfragen obs da Microsims gibt.


----------



## mr.hellgate (20. Juni 2010)

Hmm.....
Über das Borderlinx habe ich glaube ich sogar schonmal etwas in einer älteren PCGH gelesen [09 oder 08]. 
Ich glaube damit bin schon zufrieden  und wenn sie stornieren bekomme ich ja mein Geld wieder und versuche es direkt noch einmal  

Zum verkleinern der Sim-Karte habe ich dies hier mit PDF Schablone zum drucken gefunden  wirkt simpel und funktioniert laut Erfahrungsberichten:
Micro-SIM zuschneiden für iPad und iPhone HD: Schere statt Stanze

Erfahrung:
Tagebuch eines iPads: Micro-SIM aus SIM selber schneiden

MfG Mr.Hellgate

P.S. Ich glaube damit hat sich das Thema sogar erledigt  so schnell geht es.


----------



## grapefruit_gtx (20. Juni 2010)

mr.hellgate schrieb:


> Zum verkleinern der Sim-Karte habe ich dies hier mit PDF Schablone zum drucken gefunden  wirkt simpel und funktioniert lauf erfahrungsberichten:
> Micro-SIM zuschneiden für iPad und iPhone HD: Schere statt Stanze
> 
> 
> P.S. Ich glaube damit hat sich das Thema sogar erledigt  so schnell geht es.



Das mit der Sim habe ich auch schon gelesen.
Das wäre auch das geringere Problem. Aber ob Apple die Borderlinx Adressen durchgehen lässt, sieht schwierig aus. 
Vllt gibts das Teil bald in DE für 700 beim 3gstore.de , damit wär ich vllt auch schon zufrieden.


----------

